# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Lajm I keq Per Muslimanet: Njeriu Eshte Krijuar Nga Bashkimi Majmun-Derr

## Darius

Titulli i lajmit nuk eshte i tille po ka kuptimin e vet ne kete menyre  :perqeshje: 

Siipas Dr. Eugene McCarthy, nje nga autoritetet me dinjitoze ne fushen e gjenetikes ne rang boteror, gjate studimit te hibridizimit te kafsheve, gje qe eshte dhe specialiteti i tij, ka gjetur fakte shume bindese qe sugjerojne se origjina e njeriut mund te shpjegohet me hibridizimin e nje derri me majmunin. Teori te jashtezakonshme kerkojne dhe prova te jashtezakonshme por McCarthy nuk mbetet mbrapa ne paraqitjen e tyre. Dr Eugene miremban dhe nje website te quajtur http://www.macroevolution.net/index.html#.UpdvoOK1smV ku boton studimet e tij dhe paraqet provat mbi teorite qe ngre. 

Lajmi eshte botuar disa muaj me pare po meqe nuk e kemi ne forum, mendova se do ishte me interes te paraqitej dhe ketu. Sidomos ne nenforumin e ateizimit.

*A chimp-pig hybrid origin for humans?*




> Dr. Eugene McCarthy is a Ph.D. geneticist who has made a career out of studying hybridization in animals. He now curates a biological information website called Macroevolution.net where he has amassed an impressive body of evidence suggesting that human origins can be best explained by hybridization between pigs and chimpanzees. Extraordinary theories require extraordinary evidence and McCarthy does not disappoint. Rather than relying on genetic sequence comparisons, he instead offers extensive anatomical comparisons, each of which may be individually assailable, but startling when taken together. Why weren't these conclusions arrived at much sooner? McCarthy suggests it is because of an over-dependence on genetic data among biologists. He argues that humans are probably the result of multiple generations of backcrossing to chimpanzees, which in nucleotide sequence data comparisons would effectively mask any contribution from pig.

----------


## cool_shqype

Ky lajm eshte i keq per myslot, perse ???? po per mashtrot e tjere nuk eshte ?????

----------


## Darius

Harrova dhe cifutet. Te dy e kane problem derrin  :perqeshje:

----------


## zANë

Lajm i keq?Ky eshte kulmi,lol

Po te krishteret do vazhdojn te ushqehen nga mishi i paraardhesive te tyre? :perqeshje:

----------

bili99 (02-12-2013),Lexuesi_ (24-02-2014),teta (18-12-2013)

----------


## Darius

Te krishteret e kane bere gjithmone. Jane mesuar tani  :perqeshje:

----------


## zANë

Po ska rendesi cfare kan bere....jam kurioze te di cfare do te bejne pasi te mireinformohen per 'origjinen'  :perqeshje: 

P.S.Edhe myslimanet e han mishin e derrit nese nuk e dijne qe eshte i derrit,por ju irritohet kur e kuptoj se eshte i derrit,lol

----------


## Xhemis

> Po ska rendesi cfare kan bere....jam kurioze te di cfare do te bejne pasi te mireinformohen per 'origjinen' 
> 
> P.S.Edhe myslimanet e han mishin e derrit nese nuk e dijne qe eshte i derrit,por ju irritohet kur e kuptoj se eshte i derrit,lol


Pse nuk qenka lajm i keq per krishteret? Ai do te kete gjetur ndonje nga ato te shtunes per ekzaminim, sikurse thote Zoti ne Kuran ne suren Maide 60.

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

2. Mishi i derrit i ndaluar në Bibël

I krishteri duhet të ketë prirje që të jetë i bindur në shkri*met e shenjta të fesë së tij. Bibla gjithashtu e ndalon përdo*ri*min e mishit të derrit. Në librin e Leviticus thuhet: “Edhe derrit, megjithëse e ka thundrën të ndarë, por nuk ripërtypet, mos ua hani mishin as mos ua prekni kufomatsepse ata janë të papastër për ju.” [Leviticus 11:7-8]

Mishi i derrit ndalohet në Bibël, gjithashtu, edhe në lib*rin e Deuteronomit. [14:8]

I njëjti ndalim përsëritet në Bibël në librin e Isaias, kapi*tulli 65, verseti 2-5.

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

1. Ndalimi i ngrënies së mishit të derrit në Kuran

Libri i Shenjtë, Kurani, ndalimin e mishit të derrit e për*mend në jo më pak se pesë vende të ndryshme të Kuranit. Vargu kuranor që e ndalon konsumimin e këtij mishi, ka ar*dhur në ajetet vijuese të këtyre sureve: 2:173, 5:3, 6:145 dhe 16:115.

“Është e ndaluar për ju ngrënia e cofëtinës, e gjakut, e mishit të derrit, e mishit të kafshës që është therur jo në emër të Alla*hut, e mishit të kafshës së mbytur lidhur në fyt, e mishit të kafshës që është rrahur dhe ka ngordhur, e mishit të kafshës që është vrarë nga rrëzimi apo nga brirët e kafshëve të tjera, e mishit të asaj që është kafshuar nga egërsirat - përveç atyre që i therni para se të ngordhin. Gjithashtu, është e ndaluar për ju edhe ngrënia e mishit të kafshëve që janë therur për nder të idhuj*ve apo për të kërkuar fatin në fall. Të gjitha këto që u për*mendën, janë gjynah. Sot, dëshpërohen ata që nuk besojnë dhe kanë humbur çdoshpresë, që t’ju largojnë prej fesë suaj. Mos u frikësoni prej tyre, por kini frikë prej Meje! Sot Unë për*sosa fenë tuaj, e plotësova dhuntinë Time ndaj jush dhe zgjo*dha që Islami të jetë feja juaj. Por kushdo që është i shtrën*guar nga uria (dhe ha atë çfarë është e ndaluar), pa pasur qëllim të bëjë gjynah, do ta shohë se Allahu është Falës e Mëshirëplotë.”[1]

----------


## Meriamun

Cmenduria e njeriut nuk ka kufinj. Ky nuk eshte lajm por nje lajthitje e radhes. Nuk besoj se eshte vetem per muslimanet por per te gjithe ata te cilet besojne ne Zot. Kategorikisht nuk besoj se Jezu Krishti ka ngrene mish derri apo do pranonte qe njeriu ka ardhur ne bote si kryqezimi i derrit me majmunit.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Titulli i lajmit nuk eshte i tille po ka kuptimin e vet ne kete menyre 
> 
> Siipas Dr. Eugene McCarthy, nje nga autoritetet me dinjitoze ne fushen e gjenetikes ne rang boteror, gjate studimit te hibridizimit te kafsheve, gje qe eshte dhe specialiteti i tij, ka gjetur fakte shume bindese qe sugjerojne se origjina e njeriut mund te shpjegohet me hibridizimin e nje derri me majmunin. Teori te jashtezakonshme kerkojne dhe prova te jashtezakonshme por McCarthy nuk mbetet mbrapa ne paraqitjen e tyre. Dr Eugene miremban dhe nje website te quajtur http://www.macroevolution.net/index.html#.UpdvoOK1smV ku boton studimet e tij dhe paraqet provat mbi teorite qe ngre. 
> 
> Lajmi eshte botuar disa muaj me pare po meqe nuk e kemi ne forum, mendova se do ishte me interes te paraqitej dhe ketu. Sidomos ne nenforumin e ateizimit.
> 
> *A chimp-pig hybrid origin for humans?*



O dar, e dar..................hasret moderator te kemi ..... per 24 ore dy tema fenomenale !!!


E une i mjeri e paskam pat totalisht gabim gjenezen e kuptimit te ndaleses se mishit derrit, me shume jam sjelle rreth aspektit social...

Shih njehere nga cfare kanibalizmi na paska mbrojt kurani, derrin e paskim parardhes.....tash shprehja "hangsh kryt e tu" merr nje kuptim tejet tjeter !!!

Lajm senzacionale per krejt njerezine kuptohet, qe tash populli i derrave do ta njoh meshiren e njeriut, meqe shpresoj se edhe njerezit me primitiv do ta kuptojne se nuk torturohet ne shtalla gjigande, nuk transportohet ne kafeza te ngusht.....tash kur e dijm se i kemi stergjysher !!!

Do behesh musliman ose cifut ???...e sheh njehere kush eshte i civilizuar !


tungi

----------

Shkenca (02-12-2013)

----------


## Le dévoué

Dmth,.... dikur,... majmuni & derri qenkan bashkuar ne krevat, dhe paskan formuar qenien njerzore !  :perqeshje:  

Paska te krishter qe e pranojn kete ? Se per ateistet, s'po flasim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

thash cfare ka ndodh!

kjo dihej me kohe.prandaj nuk e hani derrin ju

----------


## Darius

> O dar, e dar..................hasret moderator te kemi ..... per 24 ore dy tema fenomenale !!!
> 
> 
> E une i mjeri e paskam pat totalisht gabim gjenezen e kuptimit te ndaleses se mishit derrit, me shume jam sjelle rreth aspektit social...
> 
> Shih njehere nga cfare kanibalizmi na paska mbrojt kurani, derrin e paskim parardhes.....tash shprehja "hangsh kryt e tu" merr nje kuptim tejet tjeter !!!
> 
> Lajm senzacionale per krejt njerezine kuptohet, qe tash populli i derrave do ta njoh meshiren e njeriut, meqe shpresoj se edhe njerezit me primitiv do ta kuptojne se nuk torturohet ne shtalla gjigande, nuk transportohet ne kafeza te ngusht.....tash kur e dijm se i kemi stergjysher !!!
> 
> ...


Erdhe dhe ne kete teme ti? Nuh tipat si ty i mbanim verdalle sa here qe merziteshim duke lujt tavell apo gjujt per rrabecka tek parku Rinia. Po edhe budallalliku ka nje kufi dhe vjen nje moment qe te neveritet. 
 Temen nuk e sajova une as si lajm e as si permbajtje. Keshtuqe mos me derdellit mua apo me keq akoma, besh inteligjentin. Merru me lajmin dhe jo me ate qe sjell lajmin. 

Ky eshte nenforum ateistesh dhe ketu fetaret skane vend. Kjo te jete e qarte per te gjithe ju qe keni shkruar ketu. Na e keni ndyre gjithe forumin me tema fetare. Te pakten na lini ne jo fetareve nje nenforum qe te shprehemi lirshem. 

p.s. Me ver ne prove po deshe. Edhe durimi im ka nje kufi !!!

----------


## MARGUS

ne shqiptaret e dijm  ket pune e me heret, nuk thom rastesish o derr, o majmun :shkelje syri:

----------


## MARGUS

A thua kush kujt i "rrafi zogun ",derri majmunit apo majmuni derrit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Sipas te dhenave paraprake ka qene derri qe ju turr mjamunit. lol

----------


## mesia4ever

A e dini se sipas teorise se evolucionit paraardhesi i larget i pules eshte dinosauri?! Provat per kete nuk gjenden asku perpos ne mendjen e evolucionisteve. Nuk eshte gjetur as edhe nje fosil qe do te faktonte kete. Nese kesaj i duhen 65 milione vite te ndodhe sa miliona vite i duhen nje bretkoce qe te evoluoje ne qen?! Qe ta bejme kete me lehte duhet te themi se pula eshte produkt i mutacionit, p.sh. nga nje veze e dinosaurit ka qelur nje zog pule. Krejt rastesisht a... nese kjo mund te ndodhe sipas evolucionisteve atehere perse nuk mund te ndodhe qe nga nje veze e krokodilit te dale nje qen.

----------


## jarigas

> A e dini se sipas teorise se evolucionit paraardhesi i larget i pules eshte dinosauri?!


A e ek idene se per çfare flet??!! E ç'na qenka "dinosauri"??!!

----------


## arbereshi_niko

ça gallate; ke tema e humorit do ta kishit postuar... 
sidomos kur dinosauri paska pas pupla dhe para se te behej qen u mberthye me nje derr dhe... kur çeli dita,
-konstatoi qe nuk ishte qen por majmun..., pastaj ... u bo njeri!!!
Po myslimanet ça pune kishin ketu? pse pra lajm i keq, ata kane rrespekt per parardhesit dhe nuk i hajn...
Po mir o Mesia, ajo pula e lagu apo se lagu...?:-)

----------

